# Trying to root my Samsung Galaxy Stardust



## eph445 (Sep 4, 2015)

Has anyone rooted a Stardust and if so what did you use. I've tried Kingo and Frama so far but it doesn't work.


----------



## nathaniel22 (Nov 4, 2015)

try iroot or oneclickroot.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________

samsung galaxy note 5 accessoire galaxy note 4


----------

